# MySQL module always hangs PHP



## kubz (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello!
I'm running FreeBSD 8.0, PHP 5.3.5 and MySQL 5.5.8. After upgrading PHP 5.3.3 to 5.3.5 and MySQL to the newest version I have discovered strange issues:

```
# cat /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini | grep mysql
extension=mysql.so
# php -v
PHP 5.3.5 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 11 2011 17:56:21)
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
^C
#
```
(^C - ctrl-c, which kills process)
It hangs, even when I run just "php -v".
After disabling MySQL module I get:

```
# cat /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini | grep mysql
;extension=mysql.so
# php -v
PHP 5.3.5 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 11 2011 17:56:21)
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
#
```
When I restart lighttpd, I get frozen php-cgi processes, which I must kill by "killall -9".
I have tried it with PHP 5.3.5 and 5.2.17, with same result. I have no clue how to solve it, I just know that it's caused by php-mysql module.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you rebuild php-mysql _after_ you had updated mysql?


----------



## kubz (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, two times for MySQL (both server and client) and four times for PHP (with all modules) since update, always with the same result


----------



## KDS (Jan 18, 2011)

*Have the exact same problem after upgrading*

Any one have an idea what to do with this?


----------



## KDS (Jan 18, 2011)

*Found a solution*

In order to get this working you need to ..
Get the latest Port Tree. Make sure the MySQL is the PORTVERSION  5.5.8 PORTREVISION  3
De-install MySQL and PHP 5  than install MySQL and after that reinstall PHP 5 ... 

After that all started to work.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 18, 2011)

As I member PHP 5.x work only with MySQL 5.0 and MySQL 5.1, I had try this before.
If you insist to use the newest version from MySQL, use php-mysqli extension.


----------

